# Saltwater piranhas



## Piranha_man

Just curious as to why this forum is called "Non-Piranha Saltwater Forum."

There's no such thing as a saltwater piranha... so... why not just "Saltwater Forum?"

Just el-curioso...


----------



## Ægir

thats why it says NON piranha, meaning there is none... as in "No piranha saltwater forum"


----------



## Piranha Guru

Because it is a sub-forum in the Non-Piranha Forums...it is a bit redundant though.


----------



## Piranha_man

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> thats why it says NON piranha, meaning there is none... as in "No piranha saltwater forum"


I guess I didn't make myself clear.

What I'm trying to say is:

Just curious as to why this forum is called "Non-Piranha Saltwater Forum."
There's no such thing as a saltwater piranha... so... why not just "Saltwater Forum?"

I really don't know how to make myself any more clear than that.

(Take and read it really slowly, and you'll get what I'm saying. Perhaps read it a couple of times if you are having trouble.)


----------



## barbianj

> Just curious as to why this forum is called "Non-Piranha Saltwater Forum."


I wonder the same thing. I'm sure there was some reason why it came to be in its current form, but now it looks silly. Maybe its for the LCD?


----------



## notaverage

Piranha_man said:


> thats why it says NON piranha, meaning there is none... as in "No piranha saltwater forum"


I guess I didn't make myself clear.

What I'm trying to say is:

Just curious as to why this forum is called "Non-Piranha Saltwater Forum."
There's no such thing as a saltwater piranha... so... why not just "Saltwater Forum?"

I really don't know how to make myself any more clear than that.

(Take and read it really slowly, and you'll get what I'm saying. Perhaps read it a couple of times if you are having trouble.)








[/quote]

I saw what you meant...It is what it is. 
It may be confusing to some of the new members though!


----------



## nismo driver

Piranha_man said:


> thats why it says NON piranha, meaning there is none... as in "No piranha saltwater forum"


I guess I didn't make myself clear.

What I'm trying to say is:

Just curious as to why this forum is called "Non-Piranha Saltwater Forum."
There's no such thing as a saltwater piranha... so... why not just "Saltwater Forum?"

I really don't know how to make myself any more clear than that.

(Take and read it really slowly, and you'll get what I'm saying. Perhaps read it a couple of times if you are having trouble.)








[/quote]

i dont think anyone is mis understanding you. in my experiance even if you label things as clearly as humanly possible people still post stuff in the wrong place.

just for consistancy (and the humor of it) they should rename the the reptiel amphibian forum to the "non-pirahna Reptiles, Amphibians, and Arthropods forum".


----------



## ChilDawg

Sorry, but I'd like to be able to post my piranha arthropods in that section. I think we should stop discriminating against piranha arthropods and piranha saltwater species. Discrimination is wrong.

(Even if it's against non-existent things...)


----------



## barbianj

What? Are you saying that there are some amphibian piranhs? I don't understand. The thought that some piranhas could crawl onto dry land scares me. I'm calling my congressman.


----------



## nismo driver

redbelly clown fish would be awesome..


----------



## Piranha_man

This thread is getting out of control!


----------



## ChilDawg

barbianj said:


> What? Are you saying that there are some amphibian piranhs? I don't understand. The thought that some piranhas could crawl onto dry land scares me. I'm calling my congressman.


Make sure to call Governor Blagojevich of Illinois as well. He has no problems with banning things that scare him, whether his beliefs are founded or not. (Please don't!)


----------



## Grosse Gurke

When the forum was first established there were only piranha discussion forums. Then we added the "non-piranha" forums. All the forums for other fish were listed under the "non-piranha" forums....so at the time...it made sense. Since then we have had some changes...so this is something we might need to look into.


----------



## Piranha_man

Well, this thread has gone exactly in the direction which it was intended.
To make an observation, possibly leading to a correction, while at the same time, doing so with humor.


----------



## Piranha_man

Wow man, somebody changed it!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Yeah...I changed it last night.

Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## nismo driver

so does this mean i should stop my genetic research of creating the redbellied clown fish? i think they would be hot sellers


----------



## Piranha_man

Grosse Gurke said:


> so does this mean i should stop my genetic research of creating the redbellied clown fish? i think they would be hot sellers


Do it man, don't give up!


----------



## assclown

dave you read into too much.........lmao
nice to see you again, oh wait, you cant see me, nor you...........lmao now im being a smart-ass

get some salt in your life dave, much better than fresh IMO


----------



## Piranha_man

assclown said:


> dave you read into too much.........lmao
> nice to see you again, oh wait, you cant see me, nor you...........lmao now im being a smart-ass
> 
> get some salt in your life dave, much better than fresh IMO


Hey man, how the hell have you been?

I've done the marine routine (Just made up that little rhyme...) before and did love it, and expect that someday I may do it again.

And yes, I do "Think" too much, perhaps it's time to 'up' my medication.


----------



## Inflade

get a trigger


----------



## dalyhawk

nismo driver said:


> redbelly clown fish would be awesome..












LMAO!
















-i about lost it when i saw that


----------



## ZOSICK

:laugh: at piranha man


----------



## assclown

Piranha_man said:


> dave you read into too much.........lmao
> nice to see you again, oh wait, you cant see me, nor you...........lmao now im being a smart-ass
> 
> get some salt in your life dave, much better than fresh IMO


Hey man, how the hell have you been?

I've done the marine routine (Just made up that little rhyme...) before and did love it, and expect that someday I may do it again.

And yes, I do "Think" too much, perhaps it's time to 'up' my medication.








[/quote]
I got out of the piranha thing, i found a half eatten piraya in my 180 and the others with a huge
smile.....i sold them and got some live rock and have had salt in my 125 for some months now.
i just got tired of the carnage, now its ICH...good god it never ends....lmao


----------

